

Prince of Persia with HTML5 (Demo) - matheusbn

Hi, I made clone of the Prince Of Persia game in HTML5 and I would like to share, works on Chrome and FF:<p>www.mazeware.com&#x2F;poc&#x2F;princeofcanvas.html<p>Thanks.
======
smsrk
Just tried for 1 minute and found the following issues:

1\. The so called prince doesn't die even when he falls from greater heights
:)

2\. Needles/knives doesn't come up even when he walks/runs on the holes

All the best!!!

~~~
matheusbn
First of all, thanks for playing.

Yeah, there is no interactive objects yet. And yes, you can not die either.

Thanks again,

Matheus.

